# Alternative zu NIST Net



## Maquis (16. März 2005)

Hi,

kennt vielleicht irgendjemand eine freie Alternative zu NIST Net?
Ich hatte versucht, dieses Tool auf SuSE 9.2 zu installieren aber damit kommt es irgendwie nicht klar.

Ich bräuchte also ein Tool, welches Packet Loss, Bandbreiten Beschränkung etc. simulieren kann.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, ich google mal weiter 

Danke


----------

